# Was taugt die corsair hydro series h100i



## Mattiderhund2 (10. August 2014)

Ich wollte fragen ob die corsair hydro series h100i sich lont zu kaufen wenn nicht, hätte ich gerne vorschläge in der selben preisklasse.
Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Noxxphox (10. August 2014)

idt nicht schlecht, halte damit meinnen i7 4770k mit 4,6ghz unter 75°C, muss aber zugeben ich hab die lüfter getauscht weil die eklich laut sind....
aber ich empfehle da lieber n guten luftkühler, die schaffen das genausogut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2014)

Was soll damit denn gekühlt werden?


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (10. August 2014)

AiO Wakü ist glückspiel pur Leise Pumpe oder nicht ist immer unterschiedlich aber mit ne Guten Luftkühler kommste besser weg


----------



## xActionx (10. August 2014)

Kühlt meinen 4770K @ 4GHz ebenfalls ganz gut und macht auch optisch was her... 

Würde dir trotzdem eher zum Luftkühler raten, aufgrund des besagten Glücksspiels mit der Pumpe und den Lüftern.

MFG


----------



## Goyoma (10. August 2014)

Eine gute Kühlung, aber mit Luffis hast du mehr Spaß.


----------



## 3-way (10. August 2014)

Ich kann die Kommentare wie "Luftkühlung ist besser" bei bestem Willen nicht verstehen. Da hat jemand keine Erfahrung oder keine Ahnung. Ich besitze eine H110 und würde nie wieder auf Lüftkühlung setzen. 
Der Grund: Ein Luftkühler verwirbelt die CPU-Hitze im Gehäuse und heizt das Innere samt Spannungswandlern auf. Die beiden Lüfter am Radiator saugen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse und pusten sie durch den Radiator oben aus dem Gehäuse. 
Ergebnis: Niedrigere Gehäusetemperaturen und niedrigere CPU-Temperatur. Man muss allerdings zwei leise Lüfter dazukaufen. Falls die Pumpe rattert stellt man im Bios den Fan-Control wo die Pumpe dranhängt auf 70% Leistung. Schwupps hört man die Pumpe nicht mehr und die Temperaturen sind immer noch grandios. Eine gute Wärmeleitpaste ist natürlich auch Pflicht. 

Für den Otto-Nichtübertakter lohnt sich eine Wakü aber nicht. Die Temperaturdifferenz ist bei wenig Abwärme einfach zu gering. Wer gute Kühlung bei viel Abwärme auch noch leise haben will, wird mit Luftkühlung nicht glücklich.


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (10. August 2014)

mit guten Belüftungskonzept heizt das die Spawas nicht auf und es wird je nach Konfig viel wärme abgeführt je nach größe des CPU-Kühlers (nicht Lüfters) wir sogar mehr wärme abgeführt da eine größe Fläche für die Wärme vorhanden is und der Luftzug die wärme sehr gut abführt siehe Noctua D-15


----------



## Abductee (11. August 2014)

3-way schrieb:


> Ich kann die Kommentare wie "Luftkühlung ist besser" bei bestem Willen  nicht verstehen. Da hat jemand keine Erfahrung oder keine Ahnung. Ich  besitze eine H110 und würde nie wieder auf Lüftkühlung setzen.


Was soll denn da verwirbelt werden wenn in unmittelbarer Nähe ein Gehäuselüfter sitzt der die Wärme nach draußen bläst?
Die Spannungswandler haben nachweislich mit einer Kompaktwakü viel höhere Temperaturen bei den Spannungswandlern. 



3-way schrieb:


> Ergebnis: Niedrigere Gehäusetemperaturen und niedrigere CPU-Temperatur. Man muss allerdings zwei leise Lüfter dazukaufen. Falls die Pumpe rattert stellt man im Bios den Fan-Control wo die Pumpe dranhängt auf 70% Leistung. Schwupps hört man die Pumpe nicht mehr und die Temperaturen sind immer noch grandios.



Also gibt man im Endeffekt zu den schon teuren knapp 100€ nochmal 30€ für neue Lüfter aus und muss dann noch die Pumpe mit der Hand drosseln weil es der Hersteller nicht schafft leise Pumpen zu liefern?
Von den Corsair Link Problemen mal abgesehen, grenzt das ganze für mich an Masochismus.

Wenn man den Platz im Gehäuse für einen großen Towerkühler hat, sollte man unbedingt einen Luftkühler nehmen.
Hab ich ein kleines Gehäuse und bin auf eine starke Kühlung angewiesen, muss ich eh den Pakt mit dem Pumpenteufel eingehen und eine Kompakt-Wakü nehmen.
Da gibts eh keine Alternativen.


----------



## donma08 (11. August 2014)

Hol dir lieber nen vernünftigen Lufti


----------



## Noxxphox (11. August 2014)

Also meine pumoe hörste ned wenn de mehr als 10cm weg bist, wenn duse anfässt merkste aber wiese arbeitet
Trotzdem empfehle ich auch wie gesagt lukü... Die mehrleistung is den preis ned wirklich wert


----------



## xActionx (11. August 2014)

3-way schrieb:


> Ich kann die Kommentare wie "Luftkühlung ist besser" bei bestem Willen nicht verstehen. Da hat jemand keine Erfahrung oder keine Ahnung. Ich besitze eine H110 und würde nie wieder auf Lüftkühlung setzen.
> Der Grund: Ein Luftkühler verwirbelt die CPU-Hitze im Gehäuse und heizt das Innere samt Spannungswandlern auf. Die beiden Lüfter am Radiator saugen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse und pusten sie durch den Radiator oben aus dem Gehäuse.
> Ergebnis: Niedrigere Gehäusetemperaturen und niedrigere CPU-Temperatur. Man muss allerdings zwei leise Lüfter dazukaufen. Falls die Pumpe rattert stellt man im Bios den Fan-Control wo die Pumpe dranhängt auf 70% Leistung. Schwupps hört man die Pumpe nicht mehr und die Temperaturen sind immer noch grandios. Eine gute Wärmeleitpaste ist natürlich auch Pflicht.
> 
> Für den Otto-Nichtübertakter lohnt sich eine Wakü aber nicht. Die Temperaturdifferenz ist bei wenig Abwärme einfach zu gering. Wer gute Kühlung bei viel Abwärme auch noch leise haben will, wird mit Luftkühlung nicht glücklich.


 
Ohhh ja da hat jemand keine Erfahrung oder keine Ahnung


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. August 2014)

Das ist der letzte billig-Dreck, finger Weg davon. 
Wenn schon hol dir was gescheites wie eine von H220X oder nimm einen guten Luftkühler.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. August 2014)

Naja dreck isses ned, blos die einsicht dasn lukühler das auch schafft kam bei mir paar monate zu spät, weswegen ich auch immer bei solchen fragn zu ner lukü rate


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (12. August 2014)

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe können wküs vomgleichen typ die identisch aussehen unterschiedlich laut sein?
Und könnte man in die h200i theoretisch auch silent wings verbauen?
Und ich will einen i7 4790k kühlen.
Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2014)

Nichts ist unmöglich, und sicherlich kann man andere Lüfter drauf schnallen. Die Frage könnte da immer noch sein ob die Pumpe auch leise ist


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (12. August 2014)

Dann kann ich es ja mal soachen das ich das ding bestell und noch son extra paket dazubestell eo mans eieder zurückgeben kann wenns einem nocht geflält oder?


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

Du kannst es umbauen, bezüglich der lüfter...
Abr was ich da mitbekomm hab sind die silentwings bescheiden... Guck dich lieber nach andren um...

Und wenn ich das richtig verstehe was in deinem letztn post steht, ja, du hast 2wochn wiederrufsrecht


----------



## Robstar85 (12. August 2014)

ich bin kürzlich umgestiegen von einem Alpenföhn Triglav auf eine Corsair H100i.

hier meine Erfahrungen:

die H100i kühlt schon deutlich besser als so ein, ich würds mal als Mittelklasse Luftkühler bezeichen. Im Idle hat sich zwar nicht viel getan, dafür aber in Spielen.
Die Pumpe ist bei mir absolut nicht zu hören. Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass sich das Thema mit den lauten Pumpen mit den neuen Versionen so gut wie erledigt hat. 
Die Lüfter dagegen sind echt nicht die leisesten. Die werde ich demnächst auch mal tauschen. Bin mir nur noch nich sicher welche ich nehmen soll.
Man kann verschiedene Lüfterprofile mit der Software einstellen. Im Quiet-Modus ist auch die Lautstärke in Ordnung und die Temperaturen immernoch top. Auch eigene Lüfterkurven lassen sich einstellen, sodass man im Idle zB mit 700rpm relativ leise arbeiten kann. Lautstärkeempfinden ist natürlich immer individuell. 

Das Phänomen was 3-Way beschrieben hat kann ich auch bestätigen. Mit dem großen Kühlkörper vorher merkte man schon wie sich die Hitze im Gehäuse(Fractal Define R4) staute, trotz Geh.Lüfter vorn und hinten. Die Seitenwände wurden schon sehr warm und auch die Grafikkarte direkt unterm Kühler bekam ordentlich Hitze ab. Jetzt mit der H100i ist auch die GPU etwas kühler (zwar nicht viel aber immerhin)

Der eigentliche Kaufgrund für mich war aber die Optik. Mir gefällt das Ding einfach. Der höhere Preis zu einem Vergleichbaren Luftkühler war mir dabei egal.

Fazit:
ich bin soweit zufrieden mit der H100i. Verarbeitungsqualität ist auch absolut in Ordung (ausser vllt die Lüfter).
Wenn einem der höhere Preis nicht abschreckt (Inkl Lüftertausch) kann man die ruhig kaufen. Wenn man aufs Geld schauen muss dann   nicht kaufen, sondern besser zu einem guten Luftkühler greifen.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. August 2014)

Preis / Leistung schlecht, Ausstattung schlecht, Silent-Untauglich, erhöhte Temperaturen um die CPU ( Spawas, Rams),Kompatibilität wegen der Schlauchlänge und Festigkeit eingeschränkt, Zusatzkosten für Lüfter, möglicher Defekt der Pumpe, Chance auf Undichtigkeit bei Montagsmodell oder unsachgemäßer Montage.

Wenn man nicht aufs Geld schauen muss kauft man sich lieber gleich eine echte Wasserkühlung. 
Alles andere kann ein Luftkühler für weniger Geld genauso gut.


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (12. August 2014)

Man hat ja immernoch 5jahre garantie.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. August 2014)

Mattiderhund2 schrieb:


> Man hat ja immernoch 5jahre garantie.



Jo direkt beim Hersteller, nicht beim Händler. Suuuuper Sache. Corsair Support ist in Deutschland auch hervorragend aufgestellt.//Vorsicht Ironie

PS: An nen Luftkühler geht normal nix kaputt und 5 Jahre geben auch einige Lüfterhersteller ihren Produkten. (Lüfter! , nicht Kühler!)


----------



## Robstar85 (12. August 2014)

> Preis / Leistung schlecht


 du hast recht ist zwar echt kein Preis Leistungssieger aber die Kühlleistung ist top und wenn einem die Optik gefällt, warum nicht. Ein vergleichbarer Dark Rock Pro 3 ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich billig.



> Ausstattung schlecht


 ?? ist doch alles dabei was man braucht. Dranschrauben fertig wie bei jedem Luftkühler auch



> Silent-Untauglich


 die Pumpe ist bei mir nicht hörbar. einzige Geräuschquelle sind die Lüfter(wie bei jedem Luftkühler). die nach Bedarf noch austauschen und man bekommt das Ding auch leise. Aber ich geb dir Recht, ein extrem-leise-Enthusiast wird sich was anderes kaufen.



> erhöhte Temperaturen um die CPU ( Spawas, Rams)


 aus Erfahrung behaupte ich einfach mal das Gegenteil



> Kompatibilität wegen der Schlauchlänge und Festigkeit eingeschränkt


 passt bei mir zumindest überall hin wo es Sinn macht. oben und vorne ohne Probleme. und Montage ist genauso "kompliziert" wie bei einem Luftkühler. So ein Luftkühler ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich flexibel.



> Zusatzkosten für Lüfter


 hab ich eventuell auch bei Luftkühler um ihn leiser oder Kühler zu gekommen. 



> möglicher Defekt der Pumpe/Montagsmodell


 Was soll das des für ein Argument sein? Alles kann möglicherweise defekt sein. Dann sollte man sich auch kein Auto, Waschmaschine, Drucker... kaufen. Und wenn dann gibts Fernabsatzgesetz, Gewährleistung vom Händler und 5 Jahre Garantie von Corsair.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. August 2014)

Robstar85 schrieb:


> du hast recht ist zwar echt kein Preis Leistungssieger aber die Kühlleistung ist top und wenn einem die Optik gefällt, warum nicht. Ein vergleichbarer Dark Rock Pro 3 ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich billig.



Doch, da dort nicht zwingend ein Lüftertausch notwendig ist. Außerdem werden je nach Doppelturmkühler 20~30€ weniger fällig in der Anschaffung.



Robstar85 schrieb:


> ?? ist doch alles dabei was man braucht. Dranschrauben fertig wie bei jedem Luftkühler auch


Genau, inclusive 2 Turbinen.



Robstar85 schrieb:


> die Pumpe ist bei mir nicht hörbar. einzige Geräuschquelle sind die Lüfter(wie bei jedem Luftkühler). die nach Bedarf noch austauschen und man bekommt das Ding auch leise. Aber ich geb dir Recht, ein extrem-leise-Enthusiast wird sich was anderes kaufen.


Ob die Pumpe hörbar ist oder nicht ist immer noch eine Glücksfrage.


Robstar85 schrieb:


> aus Erfahrung behaupte ich einfach mal das Gegenteil


Welche Erfahrung, mit einer AiO und einem Luftkühler? Sorry aber da sind meine Erfahrungen andere und liegen einer größeren Auswahl zu Grunde.



Robstar85 schrieb:


> passt bei mir zumindest überall hin wo es Sinn macht. oben und vorne ohne Probleme. und Montage ist genauso "kompliziert" wie bei einem Luftkühler. So ein Luftkühler ist jetzt auch nicht wirklich flexibel.



Ein Luftkühler ist in den wenigsten Fällen vom Gehäuse abhängig, die H100 schon, oder liegt die in deinem Case aufm Boden?
Die unflexiblen Schläuche neigen dazu gegen Ram's oder umliegende Kühler zu stoßen oder sind einfach nur zu kurz um eine sinnvolle Einbauposition zu finden.



Robstar85 schrieb:


> hab ich eventuell auch bei Luftkühler um ihn leiser oder Kühler zu gekommen.



Nicht wenn man sich vorher informiert und einmal richtig kauft.



Robstar85 schrieb:


> Was soll das des für ein Argument sein? Alles kann möglicherweise defekt sein. Dann sollte man sich auch kein Auto, Waschmaschine, Drucker... kaufen. Und wenn dann gibts Fernabsatzgesetz, Gewährleistung vom Händler und 5 Jahre Garantie von Corsair.


 
In meiner letzten H100 lag ein kleiner roter Zettel, dass ich mich für RMA direkt bei Corsair melden soll und nicht beim Händler.
PS: Es ging nie um Autos Waschmaschinen oder Drucker, bleiben wir doch einfach bei Luft- gegen AiO-Kühlern. Und was kann bei einem Luftkühler alles defekt sein? (So defekt, dass man eine Riesensauerei oder eine throttelnde CPU riskiert? Der Lüfter? )

Meine H100 hat hier im Forum einen neuen glücklichen Besitzer gefunden, hab selber also nicht nur mit defekten Modellen zu tun. Das Problem des fehlenden Airflows um den Sockel besteht dennoch. Die H100 ist mit den engen Finnen auch nicht geeignet warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu führen und effektiv zu kühlen, weshalb ich immer wieder staune über die Montage im Deckel. Naja, solang nur Prime oder ein Benchmark läuft mag es noch gut aussehen... wenn das gesamte System aber unter Last steht gibts für den Radi der H100 nirgends einen guten Platz im Case.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. August 2014)

3-way schrieb:


> Ich kann die Kommentare wie "Luftkühlung ist besser" bei bestem Willen nicht verstehen. Da hat jemand keine Erfahrung oder keine Ahnung. Ich besitze eine H110 und würde nie wieder auf Lüftkühlung setzen.
> Der Grund: Ein Luftkühler verwirbelt die CPU-Hitze im Gehäuse und heizt das Innere samt Spannungswandlern auf. Die beiden Lüfter am Radiator saugen die Luft aus dem Gehäuse und pusten sie durch den Radiator oben aus dem Gehäuse.
> Ergebnis: Niedrigere Gehäusetemperaturen und niedrigere CPU-Temperatur. Man muss allerdings zwei leise Lüfter dazukaufen. Falls die Pumpe rattert stellt man im Bios den Fan-Control wo die Pumpe dranhängt auf 70% Leistung. Schwupps hört man die Pumpe nicht mehr und die Temperaturen sind immer noch grandios. Eine gute Wärmeleitpaste ist natürlich auch Pflicht.
> 
> Für den Otto-Nichtübertakter lohnt sich eine Wakü aber nicht. Die Temperaturdifferenz ist bei wenig Abwärme einfach zu gering. Wer gute Kühlung bei viel Abwärme auch noch leise haben will, wird mit Luftkühlung nicht glücklich.


 
Ich finde auch das es zu viele Vorurteile für die AiO WaKüs gibt! 
Habe selbst eine H100 und diese kühlt meinen 2600k @ 4,5GHz mit 1,35V und Lüfter auf leisen 600 rpm auf unter 70°C !! Da hört man wirklich NICHTS! Habe mir sogar einen HDD Power Switch gekauft um die HDD's abzuschalten da diese das lauteste im Rechner sind. Jetzt ist es die GTX 680 wo aber die woche auch eine H55 drauf kommt und dann ist entgültig ruhe! Dann kommt noch jeweils eine 1N4002 Diode mit nem Adapter dazwischen und die Pumpe gibt auch ruhe!

Und wenn man es macht wie ich und die AiO's in die Front packt dann hat man max. Kühlleistung bei min. Lautstärke!

Mir wurde auch abgeraten und ich hatte auch schon viele LuKü's verbaut gehabt die auch sehr gut kühlen aber ich will eine AiO nie mehr miesen ...
Wenn man eine will kann man zugreifen! Natürlich kommt man mit nem 60€ LuKü günstiger weg aber ich finde die AiO's sehen einfach besser aus


----------



## -Shorty- (12. August 2014)

Ja, in deinem Fall mit *deinem Case*. Jedoch bist du jetzt mit der Länge der Grafikkarte/-Kühler eingeschränkt. Die Länge der Schläuche ist trotz des "kurzen" Case bereits ausgeschöpft.

Über Geschmacksfragen streiten wir hier ja auch nicht, geht eher um Preis/ Leistung.


----------



## Fox2010 (12. August 2014)

Naja und bei der AIO kann man auch nicht mit der zeit flüssigkeit nachfüllen bei einer richtigen wakü muss man da immer mal schauen oder was nachfüllen kann mir nicht vorstellen das es bei einer AIO keinen verlust in 1-2Jahren laufzeit gibt.

Würd auch eher zur luft raten bin selber mal auf die Dinger abgefahren und wollte unbedingt eine bin aber froh das ich mir einen Noctua Luftkühler gekauft hab, der macht auch keinen krach ist bedeutend billiger und soviel schlechter Kühlt sowas auch nicht und man brauch ja keinen Monster Kühler mein kleiner NH-U12S kühlt selbst 1.240 volt beim Haswell unter 80c° und die großen sind ja nochml ein taken besser.

Für normalen betrieb oder leichtes Ocen reicht ein normaler kühler für 40-50Euro
Für Extremes Ocing würd ich eh eine richtige Wakü nehmen da dort die AIO auch nicht besser ist als ein guter luftkühler, also eigentlich spricht nicht viel für eine AIO bis auf das Aussehen.

Zudem warum sollte man 100Euro und mehr für eine AIO ausgeben dazu noch schrott lüfter bekommen die sich anhören als fliegt grade ein Jet durchs Wohnzimmer und nochmal 20Euro rum für Lüfter ausgeben und sich dann noch mit einer ratternden Pumpe rum ärgern auch wenn einige sagen bei ihnen ist es leise da rattert nichts es ist bekannt das die Chance 50-50 steht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. August 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Zudem warum sollte man 100Euro und mehr für eine AIO ausgeben dazu noch schrott lüfter bekommen die sich anhören als fliegt grade ein Jet durchs Wohnzimmer und nochmal 20Euro rum für Lüfter ausgeben und sich dann noch mit einer ratternden Pumpe rum ärgern auch wenn einige sagen bei ihnen ist es leise da rattert nichts es ist bekannt das die Chance 50-50 steht.




Das hat mit dem Netzteil zu tun wenn die Pumpe rattern sollte! Da viele Netzteile auf der 12V Schiene etwas mehr übertragen. wenn man z.b. eine 1N4002 Diode dazwischen hängt rattert und summt GAR NICHTS mehr!!! Die Kühlleistung bleibt gleich.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. August 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Netzteil zu tun wenn die Pumpe rattern sollte! Da viele Netzteile auf der 12V Schiene etwas mehr übertragen. wenn man z.b. eine 1N4002 Diode dazwischen hängt rattert und summt GAR NICHTS mehr!!! Die Kühlleistung bleibt gleich.


 
Da wären wir wieder an dem Punkt warum dass nicht ab Werk so ist und man in der Preisklasse über nachträgliche Eingriffe diskutieren muss.

Nebenbei legen einige Hersteller entsprechendes Material ihren Kühlern/ Lüftern bei. (zB. Noctua)


----------



## uka (12. August 2014)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem Netzteil zu tun wenn die Pumpe rattern sollte! Da viele Netzteile auf der 12V Schiene etwas mehr übertragen. wenn man z.b. eine 1N4002 Diode dazwischen hängt rattert und summt GAR NICHTS mehr!!! Die Kühlleistung bleibt gleich.


 
Jop - das wirkt Wunder. Wenn das NT zu viel liefert rennt die Pumpe halt mit 2300 Umdrehungen (300 zuviel) und dann wird diese vergleichsweise laut.


----------



## 3-way (12. August 2014)

xActionx schrieb:


> Ohhh ja da hat jemand keine Erfahrung oder keine Ahnung



Unqualifizierter Spam-Post. Entweder sachlich bleiben oder die Schnute halten!



Robstar85 schrieb:


> ich bin soweit zufrieden mit der H100i. Verarbeitungsqualität ist auch absolut in Ordung (ausser vllt die Lüfter).
> Wenn einem der höhere Preis nicht abschreckt (Inkl Lüftertausch) kann man die ruhig kaufen. Wenn man aufs Geld schauen muss dann   nicht kaufen, sondern besser zu einem guten Luftkühler greifen.



Absolut richtig. Die Kompaktwaküs sind nunmal Nischenprodukte, die nicht für jeden das Richtige sind. Wer keine Reserven benötigt oder nicht auf Lautstärke schaut, kann ruhig zu Luftkühlern greifen und Geld sparen. Wer die Reserven einer Wakü braucht aber keine 200-300 Euro für ein Wakü-Komplettset ausgeben möchte, macht mit H100/H110 alles richtig.
Das Argument mit den heißeren Spannungswandlern bei Wakü ist sowas von für den Popo. Gehäuselüftung sollte man natürlich trotzdem haben und optimieren. Weil die Abwärme der CPU nicht mehr reinpfuscht ist das sogar einfacher.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. August 2014)

naja ich sage im nachhinein hat sich die h100i nicth gelohnt, und rate einfach wegn dem P/L davon ab^^
aber jeder hat seine eigenemeinung, denk dran, meinungsfreihiet^^
da mit die kühlleistung abeer ned reicht isses mir eig relativ wayne, ich steig ab ende des jahres auf ne echte wakü um, da das ding einfach nicht die erhoffte leistung hat


----------



## -Shorty- (12. August 2014)

3-way schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Die Kompaktwaküs sind nunmal Nischenprodukte, die nicht für jeden das Richtige sind. Wer keine Reserven benötigt oder nicht auf Lautstärke schaut, kann ruhig zu Luftkühlern greifen und Geld sparen.



Verdrehte Logik, die H100/H110 macht bei vergleichbarer Lautstärke kaum Boden gut, kostet mehr und spielt nur mit wenigen Gehäusen ihren Vorteil (Frischluft von außen) voll aus. In den meisten Fällen ist ein Luftkühler leiser und günstiger, da eine H100/H110 mit vorgewärmter Luft keine Vorteile bringt. 


3-way schrieb:


> Wer die Reserven einer Wakü braucht aber keine 200-300 Euro für ein Wakü-Komplettset ausgeben möchte, macht mit H100/H110 alles richtig.
> Das Argument mit den heißeren Spannungswandlern bei Wakü ist sowas von für den Popo. Gehäuselüftung sollte man natürlich trotzdem haben und optimieren. Weil die Abwärme der CPU nicht mehr reinpfuscht ist das sogar einfacher.


 
Naja, wenige Gehäuse bieten Möglichkeiten die Belüftung über der Grafikkarte im Bereich der CPU zu optimieren, wenn man die 90° gedrehten außen vor lässt.

Alles in allem eine sehr spezielle Kühllösung, die Variante von Streetjumper16 eine Seite vorher zeigt aber das es durchaus geht.


----------



## 3-way (12. August 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Verdrehte Logik, die H100/H110 macht bei vergleichbarer Lautstärke kaum Boden gut, kostet mehr und spielt nur mit wenigen Gehäusen ihren Vorteil (Frischluft von außen) voll aus. In den meisten Fällen ist ein Luftkühler leiser und günstiger, da eine H100/H110 mit vorgewärmter Luft keine Vorteile bringt.



Überhaupt nicht. Du besitzt einen Luftkühler und keine Wakü. Es geht nicht darum, dass die Luft von außen den Radiator kühlt, sondern dass die heiße CPU-Luft aus dem Radiator sofort nach außen gepustet wird und somit keine warme CPU-Abluft wieder erneut in den Kühlkreislauf der CPU gelangt! Dadurch bleibt die CPU kühler weil sich das Gehäuseinnere nicht aufheizt. In meinem Selbstversuch kühlt meine Corsair H110 auf 800 upm besser(!) als mein vorheriger Prolimatech Megahalems auf voller Pulle! Und die Gehäusetemperatur ist ebenfalls niedriger. Wer was anderes behauptet dem glaube ich einfach nicht weil ich einfach den Selbstversuch gemacht habe. 
Wer allerdings denkt dass sich der Aufpreis für ihn nicht lohnt kann genauso gut recht haben. Heißere CPU und Spannungswandler bedeuten nicht, dass der PC schlechter läuft.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. August 2014)

3-way schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht. Du besitzt einen Luftkühler und keine Wakü....



 aufgehört zu lesen, sry. 

Ach doch:


3-way schrieb:


> Heißere CPU und Spannungswandler bedeuten nicht, dass der PC schlechter läuft.



Ist aber auch langsam mal gut dann mit dem Blödsinn.


----------



## 3-way (12. August 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ist aber auch langsam mal gut dann mit dem Blödsinn.


Denke ich mir bei deinem Troll-Kommentar auch. Ich erkläre es trotzdem, weil ich nett bin.
Spannungswandler als auch Kondensatoren auf aktuellen Mainboards haben ein breites Temperaturspektrum, in dem sie völlig fehlerfrei arbeiten. Bei einer Temperatur von 85°C haben Kondensatoren eine Lebensdauer von ca. 50.000 Stunden. Das ergibt weit über 5 Jahre Dauerbetrieb. Bei 85°C wohlgemerkt. Je kühler, desto höher steigt die Lebenserwartung. bei der CPU ist es nicht viel anders. Vielleicht solltest du dich ein bisschen ins Thema Hardware einlesen.


----------



## Fox2010 (13. August 2014)

Die 85C° die du beschreibst bei den Spawas bleiben aber auch im Gehäuse somit wäre der Effekt dahin, da bleibt auch nicht´s Kühler als mit einem guten Luftkühler der mit einem Lüfter hinten die Luft eventuell noch schneller nach draußen schiebt bzw. zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter. Und bei einer guten Luftkühlung werden die Wandler und alles schön mitgekühlt. 
Ich würde jetzt aber nicht bemängeln das eine AIO dahingehend schlechter ist für die Gehäuse Temperatur es wurde ja gesagt das man noch Lüfter im Gehäuse haben sollte die da für Kühlung sorgen..

ABER:
Deiner Aussage bezüglich: (Wer gute Kühlung bei viel Abwärme auch noch leise haben will, wird mit Luftkühlung nicht glücklich) muss ich wiedersprechen, ein Lüftkühler hat einen Lüfter der hörbar sein kann, eine AIO muss ja auch gekühlt werden und hat auch 2 Lüfter die das gleiche machen wie ein Luftkühler und das ist sich drehen und auch Geräusche produzieren. 
Ob der Lüfter auf einem CPU Kühler oder auf einer AIO im Deckel sitzt macht doch keinen unterschied, da es keine rießen Monsterpumpen sind und da auch nicht massig Flüssigkeit drin ist bei einer AIO kann das Ding nicht groß leiser sein da es auch nicht mit einer richtigen Wakü vergleichbar ist.

Solche Aussagen find ich ehrlich gesagt immer Witzig ein Luftkühler wird bemängelt weil er ja einen Lüfter hat der hörbar sein könnte bei einer AIO wird behauptet das sie leiser ist, die kühlt auch mit Luft den Radi und das Ding ist mit einer richtigen Wakü nicht vergleichbar und somit ist diese auch nicht leiser als wenn man nun einen Noctua Luftkühler im Case betreibt. 
Will nicht behaupten das sie lauter ist mit den passenden Lüftern aber leiser sicher auch nicht also warum sollte man nun 120Euro verballern mit guten Lüftern dazu??..

Ich will nicht sagen das sie schrott sind oder total schlecht, ich finde die Dinger sind einfach rein für die Optik gut ansonsten haben die einfach keine vorteile, würde eine AIO 10c° besser als jeder Luftkühler Kühlen wäre sowas sicher Kaufenswert aber das tun sie ja nicht. 
Bleibt daher Geschmackssache ob man sich sowas zulegt und ich finde die Preise für das was sie leisten einfach noch zu hoch und dann noch neue Lüfter Kaufen da die beiligenden zu laut sind wenn sie mal aufdrehen ist abzocke bei einem Preis von 100Euro.

Hätten die Dinger gescheite Lüfter dabei und würden maximal 75Euro kosten in der teuersten Version könnte man darüber nachdenken ob man sich sowas einpflanzt.
PS: Einen vorteil seh nur in Gehäusen wo kein großer Towerkühler passt, da könnte man natürlich über eine AIO nachdenken da könnte das vielleicht sinvoll sein.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. August 2014)

3-way schrieb:


> Denke ich mir bei deinem Troll-Kommentar auch. Ich erkläre es trotzdem, weil ich nett bin.
> Spannungswandler als auch Kondensatoren auf aktuellen Mainboards haben ein breites Temperaturspektrum, in dem sie völlig fehlerfrei arbeiten. Bei einer Temperatur von 85°C haben Kondensatoren eine Lebensdauer von ca. 50.000 Stunden. Das ergibt weit über 5 Jahre Dauerbetrieb. Bei 85°C wohlgemerkt. Je kühler, desto höher steigt die Lebenserwartung. bei der CPU ist es nicht viel anders. Vielleicht solltest du dich ein bisschen ins Thema Hardware einlesen.


 
Ja ist klar, werd mich einlesen^^

Dass dieser Post aber schwer mit dem Satz: "Heißere CPU und Spannungswandler bedeuten nicht, dass der PC schlechter läuft." 						vereinbahr ist, fällt dir aber nicht auf? 

Darum mal in kurz: Warum ist heißer besser wenn kühlere Spawas die Lebenserwartung erhöhen?
Wenigstens sind wir schon mal über diesen Punkt hinaus, dass sie heißer werden.


----------



## 3-way (13. August 2014)

@Fox2010  Ich habe dein Kommentar nicht beim ersten Lesen  verstanden. Ohne Satzzeichen ist das nicht lesbar. Lies dir mal durch was ich zum Thema Nischenprodukt oben geschrieben habe.


-Shorty- schrieb:


> Darum mal in kurz: Warum ist heißer besser wenn kühlere Spawas die Lebenserwartung erhöhen?
> Wenigstens sind wir schon mal über diesen Punkt hinaus, dass sie heißer werden.


Wo habe ich behauptet, dass heißer besser ist? Und dass Spawas/ElKos bei Wasserkühlung heißer werden als bei einem Luftkühler ist Quatsch, weil das mit der Gehäuselüftung zu tun hat.Ich habe geschrieben, dass ein PC nicht schlechter funktioniert, wenn die Bauteile wärmer sind. Kein PC wird abstürzen, wenn die Kondensatoren 65 C erreichen anstatt 55. Erst bei viel viel höheren Temperaturen spielt das vielleicht eine Rolle. Ich versuch dich nicht von einer Aio Wakü zu überzeugen oder sonstiges. Wenn du es nicht ausnutzen kannst oder dein Budget sprengt dann nimm einen Luftkühler. Ganz einfach. Lies dir auch nochmal durch was ich oben bezüglich Nischenprodukt geschrieben habe.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. August 2014)

3-way schrieb:


> @Fox2010  Ich habe dein Kommentar nicht beim ersten Lesen  verstanden. Ohne Satzzeichen ist das nicht lesbar. Lies dir mal durch was ich zum Thema Nischenprodukt oben geschrieben habe.



Ich schon, das lesen kann er sich sparen, er hat alles gesagt.



3-way schrieb:


> Wo habe ich behauptet, dass heißer besser ist? Und dass Spawas/ElKos bei Wasserkühlung heißer werden als bei einem Luftkühler ist Quatsch, weil das mit der Gehäuselüftung zu tun hat.Ich habe geschrieben, dass ein PC nicht schlechter funktioniert, wenn die Bauteile wärmer sind. Kein PC wird abstürzen, wenn die Kondensatoren 65 C erreichen anstatt 55. Erst bei viel viel höheren Temperaturen spielt das vielleicht eine Rolle. Ich versuch dich nicht von einer Aio Wakü zu überzeugen oder sonstiges. Wenn du es nicht ausnutzen kannst oder dein Budget sprengt dann nimm einen Luftkühler. Ganz einfach. Lies dir auch nochmal durch was ich oben bezüglich Nischenprodukt geschrieben habe.


 
Um mich zu wiederholen: Keine Gehäuselüftung ist so stark eine angemessene Belüftung um den Sockel herum zu erzeugen. Zumal da meist eine GPU direkt unterm Sockel sitzt und 65°C und mehr erzeugt. 

65°C an den Spawas sind ein Witz, solche Beispiele kann man sich sparen, wir reden über Kühler für OC, oder nicht?

Mein Budget sprengt eine AiO sicher nicht.  

Anstatt hier andere zum lesen des eigenen Unfugs aufzufordern wäre es ganz hilfreich wenn DU dir Posts der anderen User mal genauer anschaust. Mittlerweile ist wirklich alles 3mal gesagt. 

Und bevor es falsch interpretiert wird, mit Unfug mein ich genau diesen Absatz:



3-way schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Die Kompaktwaküs sind nunmal Nischenprodukte, die nicht für jeden das Richtige sind. Wer keine Reserven benötigt oder nicht auf Lautstärke schaut, kann ruhig zu Luftkühlern greifen und Geld sparen.



Weder bietet eine AiO Reserven, noch ist sie leiser. 
Einzig der Vorteil eventuell mit kalter Luft von Außen zu kühlen bleibt, jedoch nur mit handverlesenen Gehäusen.


----------



## Fox2010 (13. August 2014)

*3-way*
hab es mal etwas ausgebessert hab es nicht so mit den Satzzeichen, kleine Rechtschreibschwäche kann ich aber nix für 
Ich denke mal was die meißten sagen wollen ist das eine AIO nicht besser ist als ein guter Luftkühler eigentlich auch noch nachteile hat wie einen geschlossenen Kreislauf, ratternde pumpe bei manschen und undichtigkeit und da der Radi auch gekühlt werden muss mit 2-Lüftern im Gehäuse ist sie auch nicht leiser.

Zudem kostet sie das doppelte im gegensatz zu einem guten Towerkühler wenn man noch Lüfter mit berechnet liegt die AIO bei mindestens 120Euro fast und bringt nicht mehr leistung, eigentlich ist das Geldverbrennung für die meisten.. ((Naja soll jetzt nicht heißen das manche ihr Geld nicht anders verbrennen ich zähl da sicher bei dem einen oder anderen teil auch dazu aber einen mehrwert bringt eine AIO nicht))
Ausnahmen sind Gehäuse wo einfach kein guter Towerkühler passt aber vielleicht eine H100i reingeht, gibt sicher das ein oder andere Case wo  sie angebracht wäre aber im großen und ganzen bringt sie einfach keinen mehrwert für die meisten Gehäuse und ist daher rausgeworfenes Geld.

EDit: 
Zum TE (*Mattiderhund2*):
Ich würde behaupten es lohnt sich nicht sofern ein guter Towerkühler passt, damit sparst du noch Geld das du lieber in was anderes stecken kannst.
Selbst wenn sie 3c° besser Kühlen würde als ein Towerkühler sind das sicher keine 70Euro Aufpreis wert da du neue Lüfter sicher noch mitkaufen würdest früher oder später.


----------



## 3-way (13. August 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Weder bietet eine AiO Reserven, noch ist sie leiser.


Der absolut größte Unfug, den ich seit langem gehört habe. Und dann noch meinen, andere reden Unfug 
"Eine AiO ist schlechter" ist auch eine allgemeine, unspezifische Aussage die falsch ist. Welche AiO meinst du denn?

Lies dir einschlägige Tests der H110 durch und du wirst feststellen, dass diese bei gleicher Drehzahl (!) besser kühlt. Nicht, dass mich jemand falsch versteht. Ich rede hier von der H110. Eine H80 oder H60 ist natürlich einigen Luftkühlern ganz klar unterlegen. Ich spreche hier aus eigener Erfahrung und trolle nicht irgendwas, das ich mal im Internet aufgeschnappt habe wie manch anderer.

Ich kann auch niemanden überzeugen einen Ferrari zu kaufen, wenn der Andere der Meinung ist ein Ferrari wäre schlechter als ein VW Polo weil der Ferrari bei Einhaltung der Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung nicht schneller fährt als ein Polo und einfach nur viel teurer ist und mehr Lärm macht.


----------



## Abductee (13. August 2014)

Cooler Charts: 27 Models tested - update Antec Kühler H2O 1250 - Charts - Reviews : ocaholic
Gleichstark wie ein Noctua NH-D15, ganze 3 Grad besser als ein schmaler Noctua NH-U12S mit nur einem Lüfter.
Dabei ist die H110 über 4dB lauter.

Vergleich: Corsair Hydro H55, H60, H80i, H90, H100i & H110
2°C besser als ein Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2 (gleiche Lüfterbestückung)

Corsair H110 - Seite 4 | Review | Technic3D
~2°C besser als ein Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2 und dabei 7dB lauter.

Man kann sich ja vieles schönreden, aber wenn der Platz für einen großen Turmkühler da ist, dann sollte man auch so einen nehmen.
Ein großer Luftkühler ist leiser, ähnlich stark und man keinerlei Sorgen mit Pumpengeräusche oder Wasseraustritt.
Ab welchem Zeitpunkt "leise" ist, ist natürlich stark vom Gehör abhängig. 
Eine Kompaktwakü kann für jemanden genau so leise sein wie ein normaler Luftkühler.
Leiser aber auf keinen Fall, das ist durch die Strömungsgeräusche durch den engen Radiator überhaupt nicht möglich.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. August 2014)

jup sag ich ja... im nachhinein würde ich mich auch wieder fürn turmkühler entscheiden... aber nuja


----------



## 3-way (13. August 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Cooler Charts: 27 Models tested - update Antec Kühler H2O 1250 - Charts - Reviews : ocaholic
> Gleichstark wie ein Noctua NH-D15, ganze 3 Grad besser als ein schmaler Noctua NH-U12S mit nur einem Lüfter.
> Dabei ist die H110 über 4dB lauter.
> 
> ...



Die Benchmarks die du zeigst verdeutlichen nur, dass die Luftkühler gegen Wakü ganz schön abstinken! Eigentor würde ich sagen. Die Luftkühler mit denen du die H110 vergleichst wiegen 1,3 Kilo respektive 1,2 Kilogramm beim be quiet. 

Das sind Monsterklötze, die den Sockel extrem belasten, sperrig im Gehäuse sind und selbst dabei immer noch weniger gut kühlen als die Kompaktwaküs. Vom Preis von mindestens 80 Euro ganz zu schweigen. Und die Hitze ist immer noch im Case  Das ist die Brechstangenmethode. Alle Luftkühler mit geringen Ausmaßen fallen noch weiter hinter die H110 zurück.

Soviel zum Thema "Schönreden". Aber niemand ist gezwungen Produkt x zu kaufen wenn er Produkt y nicht mag.  Ich habe zumindest keine Paranoia vor Wassereinbruch. Da ist mir mein CPU-Sockel und freier Platz im Case wichtiger. Ich habe mir das nette Ding zugelegt und bin begeistert. Ich kann jedem nur raten selber die Erfahrung zu machen, um in der Lage zu sein darüber urteilen zu können. Ich würde meiner Tante Emma auch keine Wakü empfehlen. Es sind einfach spezielle Produkte die nicht für die Masse optimal sind.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Eine Kompaktwakü kann für jemanden genau so leise sein wie ein normaler Luftkühler.
> Leiser aber auf keinen Fall, das ist durch die Strömungsgeräusche durch den engen Radiator überhaupt nicht möglich.



Ich kann dir ja das Gegenteil beweisen  Klar, um so weniger rpm die Lüfter haben, um so wärmer wird die CPU! Solange (in meinem Fall) die CPU beim !!Spielen!! nicht über 70°C geht ist auch alles OK. Bei mir laufen alle lüfter im Gehäuse auf ca. ~600rpm und somit hört man nur das leise surren der H100 Pumpe und das nur weil meine 12V Schiene 0,2V zu viel durch gibt! Und trotzdem reicht es aus um die CPU auf 65°C zu halten bei 1,35V. Und ja bei Prime95 würde das anders aussehen aber die CPU läuft stabil und somit brauch ich auch kein Prime mehr anwerfen ^^

Da hatte ich schon lautere Turmkühler verbaut.


Und ich bin so überzeugt davon das ich mir die Woche noch eine H55 auf die GPU pflanze das dann entgültig Ruhe ist bei angemessenen Temperaturen!

Nebenbei: Kann mir wer nen 92er Lüfter PWM empfehlen der leise ist ? BeQuiet etc.


----------



## Abductee (13. August 2014)

3-way schrieb:


> Die Benchmarks die du zeigst verdeutlichen nur, dass die Luftkühler gegen Wakü ganz schön abstinken! Eigentor würde ich sagen. Die Luftkühler mit denen du die H110 vergleichst wiegen 1,3 Kilo respektive 1,2 Kilogramm beim be quiet.
> 
> Das sind Monsterklötze, die den Sockel extrem belasten, sperrig im Gehäuse sind und selbst dabei immer noch weniger gut kühlen als die Kompaktwaküs. Vom Preis von mindestens 80 Euro ganz zu schweigen. Und die Hitze ist immer noch im Case  Das ist die Brechstangenmethode. Alle Luftkühler mit geringen Ausmaßen fallen noch weiter hinter die H110 zurück.



Ab einem Midi Tower ist die Größe komplett egal, was stört es denn einen großen Tower verbaut zu haben?
Einen 280mm Radiator bekommst du auch nicht in ein kleines Gehäuse verbaut.
Genau so ist das Gewicht zusammen mit einer Backplate völlig egal.
Das Argument mit der Hitze im Case ist recht lieb, mit einem 140mm Lüfter im Heck aber auch belanglos.
Warum sollte man einen kleinen Luftkühler mit einer H110 vergleichen?

Ich würde niemanden eine Kompakt-Wakü für die CPU empfehlen wenn er ein großes Gehäuse hat.
Das ist und bleibt Blödsinn. Außer 2-5°C Temperaturgewinn und vielleicht die Optik steht nichts dafür.
Wie gesagt, schönreden halt.
Ein Luftkühler ist das stabilere Kühlkonzept, ist günstiger, leiser und in den meisten Fällen von den Temperaturen ausreichend.
Ich persönlich würd auf die 2-3°C verzichten wenn ich dadurch mehrere dB einsparen kann.

Wenn du eine 150W CPU in ein ITX-Gehäuse quetschen willst, ist so eine Kompakt-Wakü natürlich genial.


----------



## 3-way (14. August 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würde niemanden eine Kompakt-Wakü für die CPU empfehlen wenn er ein großes Gehäuse hat.
> Das ist und bleibt Blödsinn. Außer 2-5°C Temperaturgewinn und vielleicht die Optik steht nichts dafür.


Blödsinn ist das bestimmt nicht. In Wahrheit sieht es so aus, dass je _heißer_ die CPU wird, desto eher _gewinnt eine Wakü_ gegen jeden Luftkühler. 
Wir dürfen uns nicht über Mäusekot kloppen. Ein guter Luftkühler hält im Normalbetrieb die CPU völlig wunderbar kühl. Genauso wie eine Wakü/All in One Wakü. Selbst bei leichtem OC gibt es nicht allzuviel Unterschied zu den besten Luftkühlern. Regel ich jedoch meine Lüfter ganz herunter und erhöhe die CPU-Spannung, habe ich mit meiner Wakü eindeutig niedrigere Temperaturen. Dass der Unterschied nicht weltbewegend ist liegt daran, dass eine Kompaktwasserkühlung nunmal nur eine Mini-Version einer vollwertigen Wasserkühlung mit Ausgleichsbehälter etc. ist.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nebenbei: Kann mir wer nen 92er Lüfter PWM empfehlen der leise ist ? BeQuiet etc.


 
http://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-silent-wings-2-pwm-92mm-bl029-a877394.html

oder

http://geizhals.at/de/noctua-nf-b9-pwm-14350045-a717568.html

Beides Premium-Lüfter, die du geregelt nicht hörst.


----------



## TheSebi41 (14. August 2014)

Ich würde sie wohl auch nicht nochmal kaufen, aber jetzt behalte ich sie noch für den Prozessor 
Die Pumpe ist nicht gerade leise, aber ich habe auch schon probiert die Spannung zu senken und wirklich leise wird sie auch nicht. Außerdem ist die Pumpe über Sata mit Power versorgt und nicht über den Fanport, der ist nur für die Drehzahl. In meinem Gehäuse werden die Spannungswandler nicht wirklich heiß und da ich ein Sichtfenster habe schaut es auch besser aus 
Corsair Link war für Windows 8 noch ok, aber aber bei 8.1 geht es noch schlechter, deshalb lasse ich die Farbeinstellung so (je nach Temperatur). Die Lüfter regle ich über das MB. Ein großer Vorteil ist hald noch, das die Abwärme direkt rausgeblasen wird 

Das ist meine Meinung, wenn dir die Optik wichtiger ist und du keinen ultra Silentpc willst, kühlen tut sie schon gut


----------



## Noxxphox (14. August 2014)

Meine pumpe ist lautlos...
Blos mein hitzwell gibt bei 4, 6ghz mit ht schun. Einig an abwärme ab... 
Selbst im idlr regelte die h100i beschissn...
Nu zwisch lamellen nen tempdensir, lüfter an die aquero6 pro... Und schon isses leiser und effektivr... Hab 3-4°C pro krrn damit gespart...


----------

